# Pans in smokers



## Stemy

Can I use a regular baking pan in my smoker?


----------



## solman

i do it all the time with a half sheet baking pan and rack. i wrap the top of the pan in foil, and makes for super easy cleanup in and out of the smoker. i have almost zero food residue in the smoker after a cook.


----------



## bbqbrett

Not a problem but as solman said I would also say to foil them as well.  I even use deeper baking pans for drip pans that way.


----------



## gmc2003

It's not going to hurt anything, except your wife may not like the residual smoke on the pan. For our marriages sake I use disposable pans. 

Chris


----------



## kit s

If you use pans rub a liquid dish soap on out side of pan, when comes time to cleanup the suet washes a whole lot easier. Good tip for any pan, pot a person will use over fires, natural, or propane  or in a smoker. Careful bot to get in food area if you plan on eating, or saving of stuff inside of pot or pan.


----------



## Bearcarver

Stemy said:


> Can I use a regular baking pan in my smoker?




I make ALL of my Prime Ribs, among other things in a Pan, but like "Chris" I use disposable Foil pans. That's one of the reasons I've been married over 50 years.

Bear


----------



## jcam222

I am also in the happy wife happy life disposable pan group :) I buy them in bulk at Sams Club. I always have a stock of full, half and third pans.


----------



## chilerelleno

Never decide to make smoked mac-n-cheese in your....errrr....your wife's crockpot stoneware or oven glassware
She'll be unhappy about it.

Buy stuff and make it dedicated smoker utensils/pans and whatnot, and try to get a drawer/cabinet space dedicated to your smoker stuff.

I use my fair share of disposables too.


----------



## solman

Costco had half sheet baking pans for $5 so it seemed like a good investment versus disposable. The underside of my pans are almost black now, while the topside is still shiney silver. At $5 a piece, I bought enough that the wife and i have our own dedicated pans.


----------



## Stemy

I usually use the throw away aluminum pans but didn't have any. Family wanted smoked mac n cheese for dinner, so I used an old pan that we never really use anymore. Turned out great.


----------



## bbqbrett

solman said:


> Costco had half sheet baking pans for $5 so it seemed like a good investment versus disposable. The underside of my pans are almost black now, while the topside is still shiney silver. At $5 a piece, I bought enough that the wife and i have our own dedicated pans.



Good move there.  I'm currently single but also have a few pans dedicated for smoking.  Works out well that way.  I still from time to time use disposables depending on what I am making and what size I need.  But hey I had some leftover before I bought my dedicated pans.


----------



## siege

I like disposable pans most of the time. The dollar store has a variety of sizes. For some things I prefer a more sturdy pan, and have accumulated some that are dedicated to smoking, camping, grilling, etc. 
I have a large Action Packer with a lid that locks down firmly. I keep my smoking accessories, tongs, pans, rib racks, and assorted bits and pieces in it .Stored under a prep table on the deck where the smoker is, I keep it segregated from our regular kitchen stuff. The first time you grab a pan to use in the smoker, and your wife discovers you are using her grandmother's favorite heirloom special family treasure, you will appreciate having your own.


----------

